# Millbrook Correctional Centre



## jerm IX (May 25, 2015)

The Millbrook Correctional Centre has been one of the most sought after locations in Ontario Canada for many many years now as it is almost always sealed tight.

Below are a handful of shots of the demolition of MCC taken yesterday. I highly recommend however that you read the full story here on the blog link as I recently sat down and chatted at length with the former Super-Intendant of Millbrook and incorporated the information he shared into the article, as well as a full update on the demo and a complete overview of the history and a plethora of images from my many visits...

jermalism: Abandonment Issues: Millbrook Correctional Centre



Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr


Millbrook Correctional Centre demolition by jerm IX, on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to look!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2015)

Ace report and shots.


----------



## jerm IX (May 25, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Ace report and shots.



Thanks I appreciate that!


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Excellent stuff, beautiful clean photos as always. 
Thanks for sharing - Don't be a stranger!


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 1, 2015)

Cheers mate!


----------

